# Stallions... what's the big deal?



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I think it depends on training and socalizing at an earlier age and hormons.. 

But just beacuase the stallion is friendly doesn't mean you should stand between it and a mare in heat. ( not impliying) that you have or anyone have.. But I wouldn't ride a stallion on trail rides with other mare's ,I would be worried that a mare would be in heat .

All the stallions i'v seen are dangerous. then again Thats because the owner's around here, dont feel like paying a 200$ gelding fee. Me and a friend got chased down by a stallion on her 4x4. I dont know if he was being territoral or he had other ideas :roll: 
But i think its very important for your saftey and for the mares, to fix your stallions unless you are really are capable of keeping a stallion(and I know some people on here have stalion's) and i know they are cared for.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah... but mares and geldings can be the same way. It's not just the stallions. In fact, from what I've known, most mares can be worse. Most people just freak out when they hear or find out it's a stallion because of all the bad press.

Same with pit bulls. Because of bad press, people freak, and go nuts. I think it's kind of dumb.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree some stalliions are trained properly and some are not..
mare's can be nasty too, I think people just dont like stallions becauase they probably saw a bad stallion at one time or another.

But i saw a stallion the other day that was really calm. he was a arab mix. cutie


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

lacyloo said:


> All the stallions i'v seen are dangerous. then again Thats because the owner's around here, dont feel like paying a 200$ gelding fee.


If the owner isn't willing to pay the gelding fee then it is an owner that is obviously not mature enough to own a stud. On that premise I would bet they don't even bother to put the time in to train it.

It is because of owners like that where stallion get a bad rap.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Spyder said:


> lacyloo said:
> 
> 
> > All the stallions i'v seen are dangerous. then again Thats because the owner's around here, dont feel like paying a 200$ gelding fee.
> ...



yep you are exactly right.
Our vet even makes house calls to nueter horses. :roll:


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree that some people just shouldn't have horses if they won't pay certain bills (some of them are euthenasia bills, which cause a lot of horses to die by other means), but that shouldn't mean that the whole gender should be outlawed.

That same book said to get all the other horses from good homes. But they said no stallions. Period. No matter how well trained.

It's frustrating. A stallion is just as good as any other horse. Most of the time better.

But even if a mare is in heat, a trained stallion does not suddenly mount the mare. None of the stallions I've ridden even went slightly nuts over a mare in heat. (and we've ridden with quite a few).

I dunno... I just don't get it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

alot of times when people buy books on horse care it's becuase they are thinking about buying a horse, not because they already own them. Alot of those people have no experience with horses, or have only had lessons and don't know how to care for or train a horse... these books are mostly geared towards first time horse buyers and for those people, that is really good advice. Buying a stallion for a first time horse isn't something I would suggest to someoen with no experience. They arent gearing those books towards expereinced people like you...


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd have to say, my studs are better than the two gldings I have on this place and less spooky than my mares XD I ride my 15.3 Appy stallion Cougar in group trail rides all the time. He can be nose to butt with a mare in heat and he just looks the other way. Sanson my pony cross, can be ridden bareback in group rides and the same goes for him. Now Little who (Our mini) he's a whole other story lol :wink: 

Anyway, I thought i'd put my input because iv'e seen the good bad and the ugly with studs. Mine have always been fine, but Mr.Toad's sire was incredibly insane. No one had control over that thing.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It's really a personal preference. Stallions (in general) usually aren't focused on their work & pay more attention to the mares around them. & yes, not every stallion is like that, but most are.
Some stallions can be high-strung too. It really depends on the individual horse. Some people have a stallion & they think it's a gelding. LOL! 
But yeah, I'd never get one.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

its the fact that stallions have one purpose in life...to breed. That desire/instinct will precede all training if necessary. Stallions require better or specialized fencing and handling. Stallions are at best, unpredictable, at worst dangerous, when there is a mare around in season. Therefore it is often written and with good cause that stallions shouldn't be kept as riding horses. A good stallion makes an excellent gelding! Unless you are part of a breeding program, I too would recommend having your stallion gelded.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know if you're going to board a stallion, most places won't take one because of the risk involved, and the special care/handling/fencing that goes along with that.

If you own a mare, you wouldn't have to worry about her jumping a fence to go mount a horse in another field and have an unwanted foal.

If stallions are trained properly, they will know the difference between work and play time, though that should be how any horse is.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok... I get what a lot of you are saying. But it's still frustrating. I want a stallion. I've found that they tend to be the better and more rewarding horses (mares are my second fave). But I've never met a stallion that was unnecisarily mean, and not one has jumped a fence to try and mount a mare (and we have VERY short fences, and a LOT of mares).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Unless the stallion has the type of breeding that you want to perpetuate and intend to, there is no reason to be kept a stallion aside from ego.

Yes, some stallions are controllable, but most are not when they decide they want to breed. There is nothing a stallion can do that a gelding can't aside from breeding so why have the grief.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> its the fact that stallions have one purpose in life...to breed.


 - Said the stallion.... teehee...



Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> A good stallion makes an excellent gelding! Unless you are part of a breeding program


 - Said the person!!! LOL...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Farmpony....one of these days.... :wink: LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> If you own a mare, you wouldn't have to worry about her jumping a fence to go mount a horse in another field and have an unwanted foal..


Interesting because I have found many a mare that ended up in the stallions pen and she wasn't there to just smooch. :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I firmly believe that stallions should be left to pros. People that can campaign them and take them to the big stuff - that's what you want procreating, not a backyard pet.. unless for some reason he's amazingly well conformed and has a bloodline to match.. but there are SO many nice stallions to choose from, why should there be anything but the best out there?

I am willing to bet that 80% of the stallion owners out there are in it for one thing - their ego. They love to say "well today my stallion" and "well my stallion this, and my stallion that." Yeeea, it's sexy... not. A lot of people try and convince themselves that it's because of a different reason, but more likely than not, it's ego. (Whether they will freely admit that or not is up for debate.)

Stallions DO require more training than your average mare or gelding, it's their nature to do one thing well, and that is BREED - in that, they have to fight for their mares, and make themselves the biggest baddest horse out there to ward other males off. In that testosterone-driven mind, somehow a puny little human is supposed to convince them that breeding is NOT on the menu today, thanks, please follow me calmly so we can go ride. 

Stallions require more care. They CAN BE DANGEROUS. Some will stop at nothing to try and get some of that shmexy tail across the way, and Heaven help anyone trying to get in the way. Their very nature is to breed, and they are hormonally driven to do so. They can injure themselves, the mare, or other horses in the process, which is why it will be hard to find a barn that will board a stallion, especially if there's one on the property already. Or children. 

NO, they are NOT mean, viscious animals that are blood-thirsty killers, but they DO have instincts and hormones that DO make them different than a mare or gelding. 


Ok, rant over.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree 100% with JDI.
There is no reason to just _have_ a stallion.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure... I agree that there's no reason to have a stallion if you're not planning on using him (I see the same way with ALL horses, but that's not for me to say).

But just because a stallion CAN be dangerous, doesn't mean that he WILL be dangerous.

Just like: Just becaues I CAN be dangerous, doesn't mean I WILL be dangerous.

Everything has the potential of being dangerous. Including teddy bears, pillows, scarves, paper, anything. But that doesn't mean that they WILL be dangerous.

Just because a stallion has hormones doesn't mean that he'll always act upon them. Not every unnuetered dog that passes a female in heat will go nuts. Just like not every ungelded stallion that passes a mare in heat will go nuts. And just like not every man that passes a hot girl will go nuts.

You may say that I'm comparing completely different things. I'm not. I'm not saying that a beginner should go out and grab a stallion. I'm not saying that at all. But by saying that people should steer clear of each and every stallion, that's just stupid. How would you like it if someone said to you "steer clear of every boy", just because they have the potential of doing something to you?

Most stallions really aren't the nutty kind. It's a fact. Most stallions are the calmer kind. It's the rare few that truly go nuts over mares in heat, and they're the ones that need the extra training. Other than that, stallions really aren't that different from mares or geldings.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also agree with JDI!  

& Vet, I know where you're coming from. But there are some stallions who do act up. I'd still rather have a gelding than a stallion.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

> NO, they are NOT mean, viscious animals that are blood-thirsty killers, but they DO have instincts and hormones that DO make them different than a mare or gelding.


Agreed. Like you said, with training, they can be a good mount, like any other horse.

Here's my opinion:
A stallion is always going to be good at one thing - breeding. Which is why I also agree that stallions should be left to pros. Someone who is going to turn that horse into a good mount, and take him to high levels. Someone who is planning on breeding him. Usually people like that pick a horse that has good lines, excellent conformation, etc. A horse that is MEANT for breeding and will procude nice foals... IMO, some stallions are not meant for breeding and are better off being geldings.

If you're not breeding, geld him. They can both do the same things, except one can't produce foals. lol.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Someone here said they are unpredictible but in actual fact they are highly predictible.

When handling/riding a stallion you must always keep in mind that even in the best of times 20% of their brain is on the pretty filly he saw or will see.

A good horseman by definition will control the 80% and manage the 20%. Do that and life gets very easy to deal with.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FutureVetGirl said:


> Sure... I agree that there's no reason to have a stallion if you're not planning on using him (I see the same way with ALL horses, but that's not for me to say).
> 
> But just because a stallion CAN be dangerous, doesn't mean that he WILL be dangerous.
> *He is more likely to be dangerous than a gelding, pure and simple. Why? HORMONES. They have an INSTINCT to be the top dog around an area, and so they act accordingly.*
> ...


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Look. I get what you're saying, but I completely disagree. A stallion is still a horse. I'm not saying that you should throw a stallion into anyone's hands. But they're not just for the "pros" as you put it.

Not every stallion has a zillion hormones buzzing around. Some do, I'll give you that, but not all.

The stallions that I've ridden were NOT trained by professionals, they were NOT trained to be amazing competitors, and they were NOT bred from extremely calm lines. In fact, quite the opposite. And still... I found no difference in them from a mare or a gelding.

A horse is a horse. A dog is a dog.

By saying that a rottweiler or a pit bull needs to be watched after more and is more unpredictable than say a chihuahua or a papillion or a retriever, it's just plain bigotry, and just plain stupid. Just because an animal has a history of doing something doesn't mean it'll fall into the same pattern.

Now, you say that I can't talk this way, but if people believe that we come from Evolution, and we're animals, I have every right:

If you came from a background that was full of cruel slave drivers, and you have the abusive "gene" in you, yet, you were raised by kind, loving parents, would you still be abusive and cruel? No. And you'd call it bigotry if someone held the crimes of your forefathers against you.

I've had pit bulls. And let me tell you something FLAT OUT. Pit bulls always were, and always will be the kindest and most gentle dog in the world. The problem is always the handler. Most people say that Retrievers are the most loyal and gentle dogs ever, I scough. Even in a good home, they tend to be a bit rowdy, and in bad homes, they can sometimes be worse than pits or rotties.

And I've worked with stallions. Don't call me ignorant, don't call me stupid, and don't say I don't know what I'm talking about. No. I don't believe that any little girl should have a testosterone high stallion in their backyard. So PLEASE stop acting like that's what I'm saying. What I'm saying is that many people make the ASSUMPTION (yes... I say ASSUMPTION) that stallions are walking ten miles high on testosterone and hormones. And that's false. Hormones only truly act up when a mare is in heat. And most stallions (unless they're untrained and unsocialized) will do little more than ***** up their ears and maybe get a bit sidetracked from what they are doing.

I've seen stallions in bad hands. It can be nasty. But every single one of those stallions (without being gelded) with just a little TLC, and some training, has become a wonderful, kind, and gentle horse for (yes) anyone.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

> Look. I get what you're saying, but I completely disagree. A stallion is still a horse. I'm not saying that you should throw a stallion into anyone's hands. But they're not just for the "pros" as you put it.
> 
> Not every stallion has a zillion hormones buzzing around. Some do, I'll give you that, but not all.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. With the correct handleing and training a stallion can be a good mount. I agree. Same with Pittbulls. I think they're lovely dogs, not blood thirsty killers. It's all in how you raise them. If they're taught to be a gentle, well behaved dog, then they probably will be. If they're taught to be mean, they probably will be.

I don't think anyone here thinks you're stupid or anything. You have a good point.

Here's what I think alot of people are wondering though: Yes, a stallion can be trained right and be a VERY nice horse. But if you're not breeding, why keep him a stallion?


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

The answer to your question is: Why not?

Not everyone who has a stallion intends on breeding him just like not everyone who has a mare intends on breeding her.

Some people do it because they believe that castration will cause health problems. Some people are just plain against it. Some people just prefer the slight risk and joy of keeping it a stallion. And some just would prefer the fact that if they ever wanted to continue their horse's lines, they could. Not necessarily that they will.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Not arguing one way or the other but riding a stallion is like riding no other. 

The feel is so totally different. To some it is just for that feeling and no I don't mean a power trip but for the sensitivity and response that only a stallion can give. And when they give, they give 110%


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

I guess everyone has their opinion. I'm not bashing anyones at all. Mine is just that a stallion should be a stallion for one thing - Breeding. But I don't think all stallions are complete lunatics.

I have a Half Arab gelding that gives me 110% in *everything *he does. He was gelded as a 3 year old [or maybe 4, I can't remember which. He was gelded before we bought him]. We would've had no use for him being a stallion. He's got decent conformation, and some nice lines, but we had no intentions of breeding him. He's just simply a trail horse.

And if we ever have to sell him, I think he might have a better chance of finding a home than if he were a stallion. That's just what I think though. From my point of view, if I was looking to buy a horse, just to trail ride or take to some small shows, I wouldn't want a Half Arab stallion. And if I was a breeder, I wouldn't want him if he were a stallion either. Yes, he's an awesome horse to work with, but he doesn't have amazing lines or great conformation.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

put bulls, stallions, and rotties all have a reputation that preceeds them. For a reason. Stallions have the potential to be dangerous mounts period. I know that there are exceptions to all the rules. For the everyday happy hacker a stallion can be a liability, stallions are best left to knowledgable breeders.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

So just how many stallion owners DO we even have on this site?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ok ill put in my 2 cents.....

MOST stallions need to be in experienced hands, they CAN be dangerous and over powering. but then there are stallions that are just as calm as geldings and mares. you cannot predict "ooh this colt over here is calm so that means he'll be calm when hes a 4 year old stally" you just cannot do that. stallys are so much work. some are calm as can be and others are very dangerous. i would love to own a stallion if there wasn't so much liability and if i could handle one...heck some geldings are hard to handle. stallys want to BREED BREED BREED!!! and because of that they can become dangerous and kill horses and even people! i have nothing against them, there beautiful. but honestly unless you know what your doing you have no business owning one.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

"stallys want to BREED BREED BREED!!! and because of that they can become dangerous and kill horses and even people!"

Ehem...

Winning Colors (the horse I wanted to buy) was a stallion. And one of the CALM mares at my stable killed him. And yet... you'd say it was the stallion's fault, and not the mare's. And you'd say perhaps he was trying to do something, when it was the mare who made the first attack.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> "stallys want to BREED BREED BREED!!! and because of that they can become dangerous and kill horses and even people!"
> 
> Ehem...
> 
> Winning Colors (the horse I wanted to buy) was a stallion. And one of the CALM mares at my stable killed him. And yet... you'd say it was the stallion's fault, and not the mare's. And you'd say perhaps he was trying to do something, when it was the mare who made the first attack.



ok....well i wouldnt "say it was the stallion's fault" first off....i know SOME stallys are calm but most of them ARE NOT. thats what i dont think your honestly getting. i dont think you understand that stallions CAN be dangerous. just because the horse you wanted to buy was killed by a mare doesnt mean anything. yes it was a misfortune. RIP...but honestly your not opening your eyes to see the picture. and why on earth was the stallion in the same field as the mare? unless they were trying to breed the mare i honestly think they could have saved his life. but thats besides the point. most of the stallions just want to breed. once again i will state this...unless you know what your doing, dont get a stallion. period.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FutureVetGirl said:


> Look. I get what you're saying, but I completely disagree. A stallion is still a horse. I'm not saying that you should throw a stallion into anyone's hands. But they're not just for the "pros" as you put it.
> *When I say "pros" I mean people with advanced horse knowledge. That should be a prerequisite for all potential stallion owners - to pass a test.*
> 
> Not every stallion has a zillion hormones buzzing around. Some do, I'll give you that, but not all.
> ...


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Some clinicians won't let you bring a stud, becuase if something does go wrong, they feel he would be more dangerous. Such as , two studs get to get, a mare is in heat, or even the stallion full of testosterone would be are harder to control. * They don't want the libitry that a stalion would bring. I rider could lie or doesn't, how that stud would act in that sinero. But, the clinician or for that matter owner of the stable would be at failt. * Yes I know I'm repeating most of this. 
The owner of some breeds of dog take or should extra precaution because of what their dog can do. I generally kept my German Shepherd on a logging chain chained to a fair sized tree. Stallion owner mostly likely would do something similar.
I showed calves in 4H as a kid, we were told in no unclear terms No bulls, for the same reasons.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I understand what you're saying, but no, I still don't agree.

You wanted to know how many stallions I've handled. In my old barn, about five or six. In my new barn, twenty. They usually dont' tend to geld their horses here, but the stallions really aren't any worse than the ones they do geld. And from what I know, the ones they geld are the complete nutty out of control stallions, which I have to agree with.

And the thing with the mare, they weren't trying to breed her. They put stallions, geldings, and mares in the same paddock all the time, except when mares are in heat. You may say it's irresponsible, that we suffered the consequences with Winning Colors, but note something. It wasn't the stallions that killed him.

In the wild, stallions aren't constantly mounting and breeding mares. You just don't see that. Sure, they do, after the mare has the foal, and it's around summer time, and tensions are all really high. But other then that, they're just protectors. Not sex-driven maniacs.

I have nothing wrong with gelding. I have nothing wrong leaving a stallion to be a stallion.

JustDressageIt, I'm not just giving you "blanket" information as you put it (though I'm not sure what you mean by that). And if you don't want to back down, that's your problem. Not mine.

I've seen the good, the bad, and the ugly. And I still am not seeing how a stallion is "bad" and "evil" like you're making them out to be.

A stallion is still a horse, beneath all the hormones. Once again, it seems like from what you're saying, that nobody should have stallions, unless that stallion is going to be bred, bred, bred. Which I think is completely stupid. I wouldn't get a MARE so it could be bred, bred, bred. So why should I geld a stallion just because I'm not completely into breeding him.

I never said that a stallion is NO different. I just said that sometimes I can't TELL the difference. Please read my statements before assuming things. Yes, a stallion needs different care, yes, a stallion needs a knowledgable owner. But as long as the stallion's cared for, looked after, well-trained and socialized, I see nothing wrong with keeping it a stallion.

I see where you're coming from, yet... you refuse to see where I'M coming from. Thanks.

I'm not saying you have to back down, but instead of looking at a "stallion" as a sex-driven maniac, try seeing it as a horse. A horse that just might have a few extra hormones here and there. But a horse none-the-less.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> They put stallions, geldings, and mares in the same paddock all the time.


why? :shock:


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

This is not the United States. Here, people expect horses to be HORSES. And, knowing that except around certain times, stallions, gelding, and mares can generally all be in the same paddock/field together, they let horses out together.

You're not helping your stallion by keeping him in a pen all by himself. Yes. That horse is looking over at the other horses. Yes, that stallion is going nuts. But think about it. Your dog would be going nuts if he/she was cooped up in a kennel while all the others would run around outside having a blast together.

Explain to me why, up until recently (you can decide how long ago is recently) horses were all put in the same field together? Because they're horses, and they're PACK animals. Stallions won't mount a mare if they've been in the same field as that mare for a long time. When the stallions DO mount mares, that's when mares are in heat, and these stable owners know when those times are, and they seperate the mares. Not the stallions.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Actually FVG many farms will put young stallions in with non in heat mares. It tends to put a little "respect" on the young stud.

A seasoned mare will not allow any tom foolery from some young uppity stud and will usually put them in their place.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

True... but these are older stallions as well as younger. And younger mares as well as older. There is one field, and one paddock, and they all share them.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I guess in Serbia you don't have the space to properly "adjust" each young stud.

I just hope your country isn't like Japan.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

The thing is, this is a racing stable. Yes. We have space. And we PROPERLY work with our horses. The thing is, we don't pamper them. We don't decide that a horse needs to live in perfect conditions. We take care of them, but we still treat them as what they are: Animals.

And they are herd animals. So why not put them together?

They join the "herd" around the age of four to six months, and from then on, they're all together, unless it's breeding time for one of the mares, or if they're letting out just a momma and her baby.

This is a breeding racing stable, but they don't pamper their horses. Stallions are with other stallions, geldings are with geldings, mares and with mares, and they're all together.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh... and just a question: What is Japan like, and why do you hope that Serbia's not like it?

(I'm originally from the USA, and I have to say that even though some of the horses in different places here are starving, the US is most definately fifty hundred thousand times worse. Not in the way they deal with the animals, but in the over-pampering of livestock)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> Oh... and just a question: What is Japan like, and why do you hope that Serbia's not like it?


I had already figured out it was a racing stable.

It is well known that after the horses race and are no longer useful they are sent for slaughter. There does seem to be a trend to do this in many countries and the USA is not exempt but the story that came out of Japan with Ferdinand the Kenducky Derby winner ending up this way woke people up to what happens to many TBs.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Well... looks like we're better than the US when it comes to that. Not ONE racehorse in this country (unless the horse was seriously injured and forced to be put down) gets sent to slaughter, or is just placed in a field to live out it's life in boredom and misery.

Instead, all the horses (whether they be harness, flat, or steeplechase) get retrained and used for something else. Sometimes the "something else" is jumping, sometimes it's endurance, dressage, or even just basic riding with different people.

Horses are still livestock though, and aren't treated like royalty. But they aren't MIStreated though. (unless you get to the completely irresponsible private owners or the roma people, then you have problems with that).


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, I give up... I feel like I'm talking to a brick wall. 

I was hoping to educate some naive people so that they don't expect all stallions to behave like a gelding.

Best of luck in your ventures, FVG, I will no longer be posting.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

hmm I find it interestin when you say you put stallions, mares, and geldins all together.. 

now wouldn't the stallions beat the crap out of the geldins? idk, the hole peckin order plays in my mind, and i would think stallions to be more aggressive. especially with mares around..

idk maybe i have a misunderstandin, but that would seem logical to me.

from what i have read thoughout this topic, I am gonna agree with Allie.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Brandon said:


> hmm I find it interestin when you say you put stallions, mares, and geldins all together..
> 
> now wouldn't the stallions beat the crap out of the geldins? idk, the hole peckin order plays in my mind, and i would think stallions to be more aggressive. especially with mares around..


if your in the US i bet you 98% of the barns DO NOT let mares, geldings, and stallions together. heck i know one barn that doesnt even allow mares and geldings together. they put the older mares in one paddock, geldings in another, teen mares in another. this is pointless trying to get are point across. FVG were just trying to educate you. were not attacking you, we just want you to realize.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Well... they aren't as aggressive as you guys are making them out to be. They graze. They don't run around and play. They're not stupid horses.

And if I had my own choice, I wouldn't do it, but it's not my choice, and they do great all together. There are a couple stallions that we DON'T put with any of the others, and if we're going to put them outside to exercize, it's always in one of the smaller rings. These people really aren't as stupid as you guys are making them out to be. Just because a horse is a stallion, doesn't mean that he's going to kill. I'll admit that sometimes they DO need more care and attention than other horses, but for the most part, these horses are fine.

And the stallions are actually the calmer ones. It's the geldings and the mares that pick on them, rather than the other way around.

And I understand that you're "trying" to "educate" me about something I know more about than you do. 

And I do understand what it is that you're saying. But I'm saying, that there is absolutely no reason for all the fuss that people are making. There is probably no more than three stallions at this barn that are "troublemakers" like you guys are saying ALL stallions are.

The mares are the troublemakers. Not the stallions. It WAS the mare that killed the stallion. Not the stallion killing one of the geldings, or one of the mares.

These people aren't stupid. They know what they're doing. Ever heard of bachelor herds? Those are herds of young to old stallions who don't have mares in their herds yet. They all run together. Sure, they occasionally pick on each other, but for the most part, they don't. And even in "normal" herds, sometimes there are several stallions in some of the larger groups, instead of just one. And sure, they get on each others nerves at time, but they're not constantly attacking each other.

You guys seriously are making it out to seem like stallions will do almost anything to be at the top, to be *number one* to be the aggressive horse. I'm saying, that for most stallions, this is a false statement.


The reason you feel like you're talking to a brick wall, is because you're just not making any sense. You're still assuming that every stallion is a sex-driven maniac that will kill anytime it gets the chance.

I've admitted QUITE a few times that stallions DO need an experienced handler, and need someone who knows what they're doing, but that they aren't as dangerous as people are STILL assuming. Yes. ASSUMING.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> I firmly believe that stallions should be left to pros. People that can campaign them and take them to the big stuff - that's what you want procreating, not a backyard pet.. unless for some reason he's amazingly well conformed and has a bloodline to match.. but there are SO many nice stallions to choose from, why should there be anything but the best out there?
> 
> I am willing to bet that 80% of the stallion owners out there are in it for one thing - their ego. They love to say "well today my stallion" and "well my stallion this, and my stallion that." Yeeea, it's sexy... not. A lot of people try and convince themselves that it's because of a different reason, but more likely than not, it's ego. (Whether they will freely admit that or not is up for debate.)
> 
> ...


I completely agree!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

FutureVetGirl said:


> Well... they aren't as aggressive as you guys are making them out to be. They graze. They don't run around and play. They're not stupid horses.


no one said they were stupid, we didn't say ALL STALLIONS ARE AGGRESSIVE. we said MOST of them are and it is true. ive heard of a few stallions here and there that are as calm as can be. who was it here that has the stallions. i think FehrGroundRanch has a beautiful stallion who if i remember correctly is calm. she posted picks of her son on him before. and who else was it. i think it was AK PaintLover who had another gorgeous stally who is very calm. were not all saying there aggressive, just most of them can be and you have to be on your toes when it comes to them. 



> Just because a horse is a stallion, doesn't mean that he's going to kill. I'll admit that sometimes they DO need more care and attention than other horses, but for the most part, these horses are fine.


it doesnt MEAN hes going to kill but then alot of stallys will go and do anything and everything to get to that mare in heat in the other pasture.



> And I understand that you're "trying" to "educate" me about something I know more about than you do.


hun, you think you know more about this then we do but we here are still trying to educate you. please do not start a topic like this if your going to blow off everything we say.



> There is probably no more than three stallions at this barn that are "troublemakers" like you guys are saying ALL stallions are.


and once again, we arent saying all stallions are. honestly, im done posting here. its useless


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok. :shock: Hi folks.

I can quite honestly not recall the alert button being hit so much in such a short space of time. Thanks for alerting us to this thread.

If "Anyone" has a problem with another member, they need to contact admin or another Moderator, please don't start verbally abusing another member in public on the forum, for one it isn't nice, and goes against the whole purpose of the forum. This forum is a friendly community, where members of all ages, and from all over the world come together to talk horse! I for one will do my upmost to make sure it stays that way, as I'm sure many of you members will agree. 

I've removed all of the posts from where the abuse began. Can we please get back to topic?

I'm not going to discuss any member within a thread, so again, like I said if anybody has a problem, issue or concern about another member, Please contact the Horseforum Team.

Thanks for the alerts everyone. :wink:


----------



## Rosa (Aug 12, 2008)

> And I understand that you're "trying" to "educate" me about something I know more about than you do.


and yet you rode and cared for a stallion for one year without noticing that he was not a gelding?

something caught my eye, you mentioned a stallion killed by a mare? i would not blame the stallion, nor would i blame the mare. i blame the owners who put the two together. it is a perfect example of what can happen...

Stallions are not fire breathing dragons out to kill everything and anything they see, BUT they have a greater potential to become one... i guess it is all about the odds for me. the "coolness" of owning a stallion is just not worth the chance that he might attack someones horse, or breed someones mare, or seriously injure me because he had a burst of hormones and there happened to be a mare in heat on the other side of the fence... yes, a gelding or mare could do those things, but they are LESS LIKELY TO DO SO.

AND stallions do often mount mares who are not in heat. this can injure the mare quite seriously. 

here (Iceland) we run our horses in semi wild herds, but we never leave a stallion with the herd unattended, and never for any other reason than breeding.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Rosa said:


> > And I understand that you're "trying" to "educate" me about something I know more about than you do.
> 
> 
> and yet you rode and cared for a stallion for one year without noticing that he was not a gelding?
> ...


i agree!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Reasons for Gelding....

Male horses are often gelded to make them better behaved and easier to control. 

Gelding a male horse can reduce potential conflicts within domestic horse herds.

Geldings are preferred over stallions for working purposes 
because they are calmer, easier to handle, and more tractable.

Gelding can also remove lower-quality animals from the gene pool


I honestly own a stud myself, and I couldn't ask for a better behaved
gentle boy, but gelding him is for the best and for his best. 

But I do agree, you DO NOT need to consider a stally if you are
not experienced with them and can handle some of their
aggressive behavior qualities, also if you own a stallion and
do not plan on breeding him...why keep him a stud? I can't
understand people sometimes...


Hope your having a good day guys!


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

(Ok, I have not read many posts, just stating why it isn't safe or practical to own a stallion)


Stallions can be more difficult to control and they constantly need correction. Stallions have a lot of personality and need a good, strong handler that won't allow them to be pushy and arrogant around other horses. Only a professional should be handling a stallion, and I personally think a stallion used for just riding should be gelded. It's a HUGE liability to keep a stallion! Accidents happen all the time but I can assure you they are more frequent with stallions. 

Stallions do have interesting personalities which at times make them more enjoyable to work with so why not look for a horse that is more active on the left side of the brain? Typically these horses have a stallion like personality (very outgoing and opinionated) and can be pushy however they are less dangerous to work with. They do need constant changes and interesting training techniques to keep them entertained but it's worth it if you want a horse with a lot of personality and heart.

Stallions are more aggressive than geldings and mares because of one (main) thing, testosterone. Testosterone drives the stallions aggressive and instinctual behavior. If a stallion is not trained, handled correctly and taught to control it's instinct then it will be extremely dangerous. Even the most docile stallion can be deadly to an inexperienced horseman. 

When a stallion is gelded the amount of testosterone in the blood drops which makes them MUCH easier to handle. OCCASIONALLY you will find a mare or gelding more aggressive than a stallion but the reasoning behind it is usually neurological or neglect/cruelty. Of course their are a few mares and geldings that are alpha (but not dangerous), but these horses generally *learn* they can pick on others without consequences.


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

I personally would love to own a stallion...
but ONLY if it was stunning breeding quality and had the training and calm temperment, (which many do.) and was talented in its disipline.
Horses are very sociable animals and often the life of a stallion can be lonely, if it wasnt breeding quality then it will make just as nice a gelding, and will get to have a nice social life.
My gelding always tries soo hard to do whatever i ask, he's so sensitive. a horse will always try for you (Gelding, mare or stallion) if they have been correctly trained and raised. and time has been spent on building a relationship.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I love your avatar! ^^^^


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Just to give my opinion, I wouldn't suggest that anyone get a stallion unless they have a real interest in breeding. Really, I don't see a purpose in keeping something breeding-able if it isn't the best of the best. In my opinion, stallion ownership requires a lot more training and knowledge then with a mare or gelding, regardless of how sweet he is. If you are looking for a simple riding horse I don't see why anyone even consider getting a stallion...


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Supermane said:


> If you are looking for a simple riding horse I don't see why anyone even consider getting a stallion...


so they can brag that they have a stallion :lol:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I would just like to add another reason why a "regular" horse owner would opt for not a stallion...

Here in Australia alot of the registries for different breeds and associations of horses have rather strict standards. A backyard breeder/owner usually won't come close to the standards. The horse has to be in peak physical condition. That usually means looking after the horse as a full time career. ie the horse needs to be ridden for the required disciplines at a very high level, it needs to be feed adequately for the type of exercise the horse should be receiving, it needs to be housed/paddocked in stallion proof location. it is a lot of work. Most horse owners I know usually have a full time job outside of horses, and everyone I know who owns a stallion does so with prestige and a good reputation, hence I only ever see amazing stallions with impeccable manners and always under control. My ponies get cared for by the best of my ability but there is no way I could adequately own a stallion for breeding purposes, therefor no reason to own a stallion.
Just my two cents in the matter of why I would not desire a stallion at the present moment.


----------

